# Internet security



## Scott Bushey (Jan 5, 2005)

McAfee? Norton? P-Cillin?
What do you have running on your PC?


----------



## gwine (Jan 6, 2005)

A firewall for the network.

Nothing on the PCs.

Someday I will be in sooo much trouble.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 6, 2005)

I have tried just about everything and I have stuck with Softwin's Bitdefender (now 8.0). It uses WAY less resources than Norton (a real hog) and MacAfee. It has better virus protection than PC-Cillin, though I like the PC-Cillin interface.

I have tried Kaspersky and MKS_Vir (which now has a new name) because they got great reviews, but both caused problems on my laptop (memory leaks, errors, etc.)

In the final analysis, the best thing is to have SOMETHING and keep it up to date.

Also, a Spyware tool is essential as well. I have three: Spybot Search and Destroy, AD Aware and Spysweeper.

Finally, Firefox keeps a bunch of stuff off the computer. The amount of spyware that I had to clean off on my wife's computer went down by 20x after she switched to Firefox.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Also, a Spyware tool is essential as well. I have three: Spybot Search and Destroy, AD Aware and Spysweeper.
> 
> Finally, Firefox keeps a bunch of stuff off the computer. The amount of spyware that I had to clean off on my wife's computer went down by 20x after she switched to Firefox.



Just a few "yea & amens" for Fred. I just downloaded and installed Firefox about two weeks ago and LOVE IT! Did you get the Adblock extension for it? Check it out!!!

I also run Ad Aware (lavasoft.com), Spybot S&D, & CWShredder. 

Hey, I know a lot of the folks here are running XP Pro and get the firewall protection, but I have stinky ME on my Vaio. I found a free firewall (for personal use) by Sygate. My dad has their pro firewall on his machines. Check it out at: http://smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm

Very easy to use, and if you want more options to tweak out you can always pay the fee and upgrade to pro.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I have tried just about everything and I have stuck with Softwin's Bitdefender (now 8.0). It uses WAY less resources than Norton (a real hog)



Norton is so slow to load and my PC is only 2 years old. It has 256mb ram which I think I will upgrade to a gigabyte,. Hopefully that might speed things up a bit.

Norton does a good job though.

JH


----------



## king of fools (Jan 9, 2005)

Death penalty for anyone creating a virus or spyware? Maybe just life in prison? What do you think?

I've been hit hard by spyware this last week. I've downloaded a lot of removal tools, but they don't remove 7 or 8 of them, and that just leaves a door open for more to be loaded each time I get onto the web. 

I decided to hit it with everything I've got. Norton IS 2004, McAfee, Spybot Search and Destroy and Spyware Doctor. So far, I sweep over 100 different spyware apps each time I unload all my guns on these rascals, but it still finds stuff that it can't automatically remove. So, I still have to do some manual removal to get the stuff off. But, I can never seem to get everything off before it has to reboot....thus allowing more spyware on the system. I guess I can remove it from the network.


----------

